# First time smoking "Dino Bones"



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

First time smoking beef short ribs.Very happy I found a local butcher to give me the cut I was looking for. 

Smoked these in my MES 30 using the 3-2-1 method. They came out amazing.I actually shed a tear  when I pulled them out smoker. So majestic!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks great! Nice smoke! 

Point!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2017)

They look great.  Beef ribs can be hard to cook.    For me anyway


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

You know you've done good when it makes you weep a bit!

Looks like you got a really good pull back on those as well.  I'll take a plate of good beef ribs over a ribeye steak most any day of the week.

Points for your first beef ribs!


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2017)

They look delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## 3montes (Jan 16, 2017)

It took me a long time to find decent beef ribs around here. Finally sourced them through a restaraunt supply house. Lots of meat and full racks. I have to buy by the case which is 6 racks. No problem they freeze well in the cryo. I love beef ribs and yours look super. Something about the smoker that turns beef from good to mouthwatering.

My wife calls my beef ribs prime rib on a stick!


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

3montes said:


> It took me a long time to find decent beef ribs around here. Finally sourced them through a restaraunt supply house. Lots of meat and full racks. I have to buy by the case which is 6 racks. No problem they freeze well in the cryo. I love beef ribs and yours look super. Something about the smoker that turns beef from good to mouthwatering.
> My wife calls my beef ribs prime rib on a stick!



Yeah I lucked out on finding an awesome butcher right in the town next me. They actually bring in the back to the band saw and say " point and I'll cut." I love how tender and juicy they come out, with just the right amount of fat!


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 16, 2017)

Those are some fine looking beef ribs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Those are some fine looking beef ribs!  :points1:
> 
> Mike


 well thank you sir!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks great for 1st time anything you would change? I've not done beef ribs yet what temp did you smoke at? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## chokeonoursmoke (Jan 17, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great for 1st time anything you would change? I've not done beef ribs yet what temp did you smoke at? :points1:
> 
> Thanks! I smoked at 250 the cooked alot faster then i planned. At 195 i pulled them and wrapped them and let them rest for about an hour. Then put them back on the smoker at 200 for an hour. Only thing i would think about changing is not doing the last hour smoke. Just resting then right to the plate. Think i lost a tiny bit of juicyness in thr last hour. I also used a mop sauce on half the ribs. Noticed that half were super moist!
> 
> Warren


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 17, 2017)

Points all the way!  Great job for your first go at it!  I can use some of those for breakfast right now!


----------



## disco (Jan 18, 2017)

Righteous ribs!

Disco


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 18, 2017)

Man I'm hungry....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2017)

Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beef Ribs are my Favorite!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job Neighbor!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's how to get Beef Ribs with more meat on them:

*  Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)  *

*Bear*


----------



## ninebelowzero (Jan 18, 2017)

i'm going to be doing beef short ribs this weekend for the first time and had a couple of questions i hope you guys could help answer:

1) regarding the method, i really prefer not to wrap. the few times i've wrapped ribs before it's never seemed worth the added hassle. i'd rather just leave them on the smoker longer. so, with that said, can i avoid wrapping and still get tender ribs? seems everyone here wraps. 

2)  time-wise, they're about 1.5" - 2" thick. if i don't wrap, am i really looking at 10 hrs or so? i'm fine with that, just want to know for planning purposes. fyi, they are already cut into single ribs (which still means a wide and thick rib, typically). 

thanks for any response...


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful !!:drool ----:points:
> Beef Ribs are my Favorite!!:drool
> Nice Job Neighbor!!Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Checked out your pics...wowza. I'd call that prime rib on a stick...Looks delicious


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2017)

NineBelowZero said:


> i'm going to be doing beef short ribs this weekend for the first time and had a couple of questions i hope you guys could help answer:
> 
> 1) regarding the method, i really prefer not to wrap. the few times i've wrapped ribs before it's never seemed worth the added hassle. i'd rather just leave them on the smoker longer. so, with that said, can i avoid wrapping and still get tender ribs? seems everyone here wraps.
> 
> ...


Nope I never wrap anything some do some don't I don't. Not sure how long you have been on the forum but one of the things you will learn is most people will give you their personal preference. There is more then one way to do most things and still get great end results. How long it takes to cook them is based on what temperature you cook at and how done you want them. Do you have a probe thermometer? I would cook around 145 and not over 160 internal temp. Remember that they will continue to cook some after pulling off the heat.

Warren


----------

